

Pizza Shop: We're Being Extorted For Bitcoin. What's a Bitcoin? - kneisley
http://gizmodo.com/pizza-shop-were-being-extorted-for-bitcoin-whats-a-bi-1598785564

======
flatline
May as well link to the original rather than the gizmodo spam:

[http://krebsonsecurity.com/2014/06/2014-the-year-
extortion-w...](http://krebsonsecurity.com/2014/06/2014-the-year-extortion-
went-mainstream/)

